# Chateau "Stranieri"



## forker67 (Jun 1, 2014)

I found it at last!, it's taken a lot of time & effort to find it...hours on Google etc, tried a new angle this morning and within 5 minutes it was found  ...so, off we went!, the house is amazing...in a pretty bad way, pretty much everything that can be carried away has been, the spray can gremlins have been in...but it's still a BIG wow & a great way to spend a couple of hours, icing on the cake for me was seeing an otter in the pond


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice report mate, thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2014)

What a cracking house,the wallpaper is ace thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2014)

Thats amazing! Thats a proper castle! Never even heard of this!
Shame there's some graff inside, but still one hell of a splore! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

How can property like that just be left, it is a crime. Fab photos


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 2, 2014)

Stunning! Really like this lovely job!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

Same, never heard of this either! Loving the last shot. Nice explore that looked


----------



## forker67 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cheers  , it's about 100 or so miles from us, but as soon as we found it online we HAD to go take a look, obviously "Stranieri" isn't the real name hahaha..but it's the one used by Urbex Sessions so I stuck with it , took over 160 pics!!!...need to find more places now!!!!


----------

